# hier einige bilder zum feedern



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2014)

10 ner haken,köder kunstmaden am haar










kunstmais am haar







hier mal einige rigs zum method feedern







hier futter ,caster,maden, würmer,mais je nach beiß verhalten erhöhe ich die köder im futter.

am anfang mache ich pro korb,  nur 5-10 caster 1-2würmer rein. 

habe ich bisse ,fange konstand fische wird der anteil erhöht,so kann ich meinen platzt nie überfüttern.
















zum method feedern nutze ich gern die  drennen körbe,sie fliegen gut haben grosse abstände. so das ein mini boilie ohne problme rein geht,und nicht hängen bleibt .


ich fische zu 90% nur noch durchlaufmontage,leider habe ich kein bild. 








hier meine durchlauf montage





der fertig gefüllte korb






fast jeder biss sitzt mit method feeder






ich setzte gerne 2  verschiedenen futtertypen ein, fischmehl frucht.


meistens fische ich 2 bahnen,  sprich ne kurtze ,ne lange geht ne halbe stunde nix wechsel  ich die bahn.ich füttere aber mit der 2 rute weiter die andere bahn .














einige mini boilies ,geht die farbe nicht mehr wird sofort gewechselt







fische  seit anfang 2013 das hjg drescher futter,bin super zu frieden mit den produckten.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Schöne Bilder.#6. Was sind denn das für Dips??? Die Sorte kenn ich noch nicht.


----------



## magic.j (3. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Hi,

Super Bericht,klasse.was für Ruten und Rollen fischt du denn zum Method feedern?

MfG
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Riesenangler@ sind dips von hjg drescher moschus,leber ,brasem

magic.j nutze ne mossela xedion evo cast 3,60-4,20m.
rolle momentan noch ne browning ,kommt aber weg werde 2 shimano ultegras hollen


----------



## magic.j (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Ok,hab mir gestern ne browning hybrid Method Rute mit ner kleinen baitrunner bestellt.werd das,so wahr mir Gott helfe an nem kleinen Vereinssee testen auf Schleie und Karpfen.
Wieso ultregas?

MfG
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Case (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Also wenn Du was machst, dann machst Du das konsequent.#6#6

Case


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

magic.j@ weil die browning schon ,etwas geräusche gibt schwer läuft.

zum feedern brauch ich ne dickere achse,fische mit clip da leidet die rolle etwas 

fische  2 ultegras auf meinen karpfen rollen,bin super zufrieden mit den rollen.

case  wie meinst das ??


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Schöne Fotos!
Warum verwendest du anti tangle sleeves? Verwicklungen gibt es beim method fischen doch eh nicht.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Ist ein schnell wechsel system, war nur ein test  damals


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Dient der sleeve dabei als "Verschluss"?


----------



## magic.j (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Wieviel Futter hast du jetzt ungefähr raus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Roy Digerhund @ genau  sind die von fox,werde schauen obs die dinger auch kleiner sind.


magic.j@  wie meinst das ?, füttere meistens so 4-10 körbe vor  dann beginne ich erst mit dem angeln


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Hallo carphunter2401,
ich habe mir eben mal die Seite von HJG Drescher angeschaut.



> Wir Garantieren stets frische und intensive Fertigfutter, welche von uns  erst nach Eurer Bestellung abgemischt und verpackt werden!



Welche Futtermischung kannst du da fürs Fliesswasser (Fluss) empfehlen. 
(ein 40 gr. Blei bleibt da gerade so liegen.)

Das Kanalfutter von HJG Drescher dort ist nur bis 5gr. Strömung geeignet.


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Versteift euch nicht immer so auf Fließwasser/ Stillwasserfutter .... klar spielen die Mehle eine große Rolle - aber durch Wasserzugabe etc. kann man das Futter steuern.


Wer keine aufsteigenden Partikel mag, der kann sein Futter am Abend vorher breits anrühren und über Nacht einweichen lassen. Wer aktives Futter mag, der mischt direkt am Wasser an. Je mehr Wasser dazu gegeben wird umso mehr klebt und binded das Futter (aber nicht übertreiben). Je nachdem wie fest ihr das Futter in den Korb drückt - löst es sich direkt nach dem Einwurf oder erst Minuten später am Grund!


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Ich meinte damit ja auch, daß ich Futter suche das entsprechend schwer ist, damit es nicht gleich durch die Strömung abtreibt.
Würde ich Futter mit z.B. Haferflocken verwenden, wäre es vielleicht zu leicht.
Um das Futter schwerer zu machen, würde sich vielleicht ein entsprechender Lehmanteil eignen.
Oder eben mit feinem Kies oder Sand vermischen.
Interessant wäre halt noch die Angabe, wie mit dem Kanalfutter, bis wieviel Gramm Stömung das Futter geeignet ist.


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich so das Gefühl das du eine falsche Vorstellung davon hast wie Futter im Fließwasser überhaupt arbeitet...



dann erklärs mal bitte


----------



## Case (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> case  wie meinst das ??



Naja, ich verfolge Deine Beiträge schon lange.
Egal ob karpfenangeln oder jetzt feedern, Du steckst einfach die nötige Energie und Mittel rein um den maximal möglichen Erfog zu haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du beim feedern sehr erfolgreich sein wirst.

Petri
Case


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> So ganz Spontan, hier und jetzt? Nö. Sprengt den Rahmen das jetzt haarklein zu erklären. Nur so als Denkansatz: Wenn das Futter abgetrieben wird, was macht wohl der Köder?



somit sind deine postings leider wertlos..............

denn nur etwas zu schreiben ohne es genauer erklären zu können/wollen bringt hier niemandem etwas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Case@

ich feedere/stippe  seit ich 10 bin,die letzten 2-3 jahre dafür wieder intensiver.

labralehn@  ich mische meistens maulwurfs erde ins futter,natürlich erst durchsieben.


du kannst ihn anrufen,mail schreiben, das du ein futter brauchst für den  fluss.


sie mischen es dir dann an,und und senden es an dich.  


ich bestelle nur noch dort mein feeder futter,ist einfach super frisch,richst jedes einzelne mehl u.s.w.


du wirst dort keine überlagernde futter sorten beckommen,sie mischen alles frisch für den kunden ab.


----------



## bacalo (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Ein kleiner Tipp zum Futterkorb "schließen":

Ein alter/undichter Fahrradschlauch von einem normalen Tourenrad passend abschneiden und über den Feederkorb ziehen. 
Kommt den einen oder anderen vielleicht bekannt vor.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*


















ach habe  vergessen noch ein bild zu posten, nämlich meine eigenen feeder boilies


----------



## labralehn (6. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

@Carphunter2401
Danke für den Hinweis.
Vor allem der Tipp mit der "Maulwurfserde", ist sehr naheliegend.
Dort wo ich angle ist immer etwas "Maulwurfserde" zu finden.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

@ MLK Zander. Dr Marc hat hier einige sehr schöne Beiträge eingestellt. und auch sehr ausführlich beschrieben. 
Hier im Forum unter den ganzen Futtertzubereitungstips 1-4, einsehbar. 
Nicht wertlos, sondern sehr Hilfreich. Erst einmal lesen, bevor man jemanden Anmotzt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

wer kommt den hier aus der stuttgarter ecke ??


----------



## labralehn (10. März 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Landkreis ES


----------



## Sebo86 (12. April 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

netter beitrag 

ich möchte dieses jahr auch mal bisschen feedern, das futter von hjg mixt du da noch was bei ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. April 2014)

*AW: hier einige bilder zum feedern*

Sebo86@ 

fische die ganzen produkte von hjg drescher,also zusätze ,futter u.s.w.

kannst ihm auch ne mail schreiben, ,z.b was hast du drinn im gewässer(fischarten),tiefe,grösse,bodenbeschafenheit u.s.w 

er sagst dir dann welches futter am besten ist,teilweise werden auch 1-3 futter sorten gemischt.


----------

